# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  xaim overwatch site scam?

## jung116

Hello
im buy lifetime 190$ memory cheat
Xaim Overwatch | Overwatch Aimbot Download Provider #1 scam?
my mail send pro version aimbot
not memory cheat download files

----------


## KevenCC

> Hello
> im buy lifetime 190$ memory cheat
> Xaim Overwatch | Overwatch Aimbot Download Provider #1 scam?
> my mail send pro version aimbot
> not memory cheat download files


What...? Are you saying the site is a scam, you were scammed, or you're being scammed?

----------


## jung116

Yes, memory cheat scam

----------


## bsoft

> Hello
> im buy lifetime 190$ memory cheat
> Xaim Overwatch | Overwatch Aimbot Download Provider #1 scam?
> my mail send pro version aimbot
> not memory cheat download files


LOL this is the scam site... the real xaim site was overwatchxaim not xaimoverwatch. and xaim was found by blizzard and told to stop so he took his website down. xaim is dead. Also, real xaim let you pay with paypal not just bitcoin. This scam site makes you pay and they send you false files. most likely malware. RIP. you should reformat your computer asap. You got scammed bud.

----------

